# custom oak transition



## Proxule (May 29, 2021)

Finished my subfloor and laminate in the basement.... Im going from 1-1/4" down to zero. So ill glue together some oak and bevel cut it for a smooth transition.

Im looking to plane down the stock a bit. Maybe 2 cuts worth.
Does any one in edmonton have a small thickness planer I could use for 10 minutes?
Can trade beverages for time used.

Thanks


----------

